# أريد أن أعرف الديانة المسيحية بعيون أهلها ؟؟؟؟؟



## عبير الإيمان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أريد أن أسئل و أطلع على الدين  المسيحى (فهل هذا ممكن ؟؟؟ )

ولدي أسئلة كثيرة : 

أريد أن أتعرف على الدين المسيحى ... فهل من شرح مفصل ؟؟؟؟

أريد أن أعرف ما هي العبادات المفروضة في الدين ا لمسيحى ؟؟؟

كيفية الصلاة ؟؟؟

كيفية الصيام ؟؟؟

ما هي معتقداتكم ؟؟؟؟

ماذا تعتقدون في التالي :

1- عيسى عليه السلام 

2- مريم الطاهرة 

من هو يسوع ؟؟؟

أريد شرح عن الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

هل تأخذون بكل ما في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ عفوا ً أعني هل هناك ما هو متفق فيه وهناك ما هو مختلف ؟؟؟

أريد أن أعرف المسيحية منكم ولست أريد معرفتها من خلال المسلمين أو النقاد ...

أريد أن أعرف المسيحية من أهلها وبعيون أهلها ... لا بعيون النقاد ؟؟؟

أرجوا منكم الرد ..

تحياتي ..........*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2008)

981764 قال:
			
		

> *سلام و نعمة سوف اجيب باختصار لاني لست بمحاورة ...*
> *ولدي أسئلة كثيرة : *​
> 
> *أريد أن أتعرف على الدين المسيحى ... فهل من شرح مفصل ؟؟؟؟*
> ...


 
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## Hallelujah (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا اخت عبير الايمان 

سياتي احد الاخوة ليجاوب احسن مني 

لكن احب ان اضع لكي جزء من الكتاب المقدس سانقل لكي وصايا الرب مباشرة الى من اتبعه

فقط لكي تري الوصايا التي نؤمن بها و نعملها و تتعرفي على لب و جوهر ديننا 


«قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 28وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى \مْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 29فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ \لْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 30وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ \لْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 

31«وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 32وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ \لزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. 

33«أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. 34وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا \لْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ \للَّهِ 35وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ \لْمَلِكِ \لْعَظِيمِ. 36وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. 37بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ \لشِّرِّيرِ. 

«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا \لشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ \لأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ \لآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 40وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ \لرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 41وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ \ثْنَيْنِ. 42مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ

«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ \لَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ \لَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى \لأَشْرَارِ وَ\لصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى \لأَبْرَارِ وَ\لظَّالِمِينَ. 46لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ \لَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ \لْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ \لْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 48فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ \لَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.​


----------



## antonius (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اقرأي الكتاب المقدس ستفهمين كل شيء


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ما رأيك بقراءة الاصحاح 5 و 6 من بشارة القديس متى ؟؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/6

ستجدي اجابة اسئلتك كلها ، واذا لديك اي استفسار بعد قراءة الاصحاحين ، فاهلا وسهلا .

مع التحية


----------



## pariah12 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

http://call-of-hope.org/ems/ams/ara/titles.html


----------



## Ramzi (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ما قصرتوا .....


----------



## Kiril (22 أكتوبر 2008)

كيفية الصلاة ؟؟؟
صلاة منظمة كالقداس في الكنيسة وضعت من قبل الرسل الاطهار
الصلوات الارتجالية و هي الاعمق لانك تتكلم الي الله من القلب

كيفية الصيام ؟؟؟
صيام انقطاعي عن الاكل تماما من اليوم السابق الي التناول في القداس
صيام عن كل ما هو حيواني

ما هي معتقداتكم ؟؟؟؟
ان المسيح هو الرب الاله الحي الذي نزل من السماء و تجسد من مريم العذراء ليفدينا بدمه كي لا يهلك كل من امن به في الجحيم

ماذا تعتقدون في التالي :

1- عيسى عليه السلام 
منعرفوش

2- مريم الطاهرة 
ام المسيح له المجد

من هو يسوع ؟؟؟
هو ربنا و مخلصنا

أريد شرح عن الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟
الشرح فوق في المنتدي في قسم التفاسير

هل تأخذون بكل ما في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ عفوا ً أعني هل هناك ما هو متفق فيه وهناك ما هو مختلف ؟؟؟
لا يوجد ما يختلف عليه الاباء المفسرين او حتي الطوائف
الا ان البروتستانت: "معجبهمش بعض الاسفار من العهد القديم فلم يعترفوا بها"


----------



## محامي مسيحي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



ربنا يبارك حياتك وينير عينيك وقلبك​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ ردود جميلة ، ليت أختنا الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان تقرأها وتسأل عما غمض عليها من هذه الردود .
+++ كما أحييها على قولها :- (( أريد أن أعرف المسيحية من أهلها وبعيون أهلها ... لا بعيون النقاد ؟؟؟ )) ، فذلك الفكر الراقى هو الدليل على صفاء السريرة وقوة الأخلاق ، والصدق والدقة فى البحث عن حقائق الأمور .
+++ وملحوظة صغيرة : مادام الله موجود ، فما المانع أن تطلبى منه الإرشاد . فهل يوجد أقرب ، وأكثر حباً ، للمخلوق ، من خالقه :-
 [ اُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ مَا دَامَ يُوجَدُ. ادْعُوهُ وَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ.  ]أش55: 6 .
 [ إسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. إطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. إقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.  ] مت7: 7 .
 [ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبُوا اللهَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَلَمَّسُونَهُ فَيَجِدُوهُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ عَنْ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لَيْسَ بَعِيداً. ] أع 17: 27 .


----------



## عبير الإيمان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا ً جزيلا ً لكم على الردود ... 

وقد بدأت حقا ً أتعرف على الدين المسيحية وأريد أن أعرف أكثر ...
فأرجوا أن لا أكون مزعجة لكم ...

ولكن في ردودكم أعذروني ( أحسست ببعض الأختلاف ) 

فبعضكم يقول : (ليس هناك ما يختلف فيه في الكتاب المقدس فهو كتاب الله و هل برايك هناك خلاف و اختلاف من كتاب انزله الله!!! لا اعتقد)
والأخر يقول : (لا يوجد ما يختلف عليه الاباء المفسرين او حتي الطوائف
الا ان البروتستانت: "معجبهمش بعض الاسفار من العهد القديم فلم يعترفوا بها")

من هم البروتستانت ؟

وهل يحق لهم أن يقولوا ما عجبناش هذا السفر لا نعترف به ؟؟ (هذا لا يجوز لأن المفروض أن هذا هو كلام الله تعالى وما فيش حاجة أسمها ما أعجبني !!!!!)

فهل هاؤلاء البروتستانت من النصارى أم هم كما هو الحال عندنا مثل الشيعة ؟؟؟؟


أرجوا المعذرة ولكن أريد أجابات من القساوسة (لأنهم الأعلم بالدين ) لذلك أريد الإجابة الصحيحة ... 
في عقيدة الثالوث : 
قال المحامي الفاضل :
(فان وجود الله الازلي والابدي.. وحكمة الله الازليه والابديه.. وروح الله غير المحدوده.. هي الله وليست ثلاثة الهه.
وأما وجود الله نطلق عليه لفظ (آب) وليس ( أب) ومعناها اصل الوجود.
وأما عقل ونطق الله نطلق عليه لفظ ( الابن) .. كما نقول بنات افكاري او ابن السبيل مثلا.
وأما روح الله نطلق عليها ( الروح القدس).)

كلامك يقول أن الله تعالى واحد .. فلماذا أسمها الثالوث ؟؟؟

أيضا ً أستفسار عن:

 1-الصلاة :

أعتقد أن الصلاة عندكم تعني الدعاء ... لأنها تجوز في أي مكان وأي زمان ... ولكنني ما قصد الدعاء .

أردت أن أعرف كيف تصلون في الكنيسة أو في البيت (أي كيف تعبدون الله تعالى) 
ماهي الأقوال والحركات العبودية لله تعالى ... أرجوا أن تكونوا فهمتم مقصودي ..


2- الصيام : 
هل تصومون عن اللحوم فقط أعني هل يجوز لكم أن تأكلوا مثلا ً البقوليات وتشربون الماء وتأكلون المأكولات الأخرى ما عدا اللحوم ومشتقاتها ؟؟؟

هل يوجد لكم شهر محدد أو موعد للصيام من السنة أعني مثلما رمضان عندنا .. أم تصومون في أي يوم من أيام السنة .؟؟؟ وهل يشترط التتابع أم لا ؟؟؟

ومنذ متى يبدأ أنقطاعكم عن الصيام وإلى متى ؟؟؟ أعني من الفجر إلى المساء ثم تأكلون في المساء الطعام أم ماذا ؟؟ (أرجوا التوضيح لي فأنا أريد التفااااااااااااااااااصيل الدقيقة والمملة )


أعذروني لا تعطوني روابط فأنا لا أستطيع الدخول عليها لأنه لا يوجد لدي وقت لفتح النت إلا لوضع هذا الموضوع ثم نسخ الردود كي أطلع عليها على أقل من مهلي ....
(أحم أحم يعني مثل ما تقولوا فتح النت ملكف شوية) ...
ولكن إن كان بالإمكان نسخ ما هو موجود في هذه الروابط وعرضها في هذه الصفحة فسأكون شاكرة لكم ...

وشكرا ً جزيلا ً للأستاذ الفاضل   
AmnayAmazigh 

على الإيات وإن كان هناك المزيد فلهل تطلعوني عليه 

تمنيت جدا ً أقتناء الكتاب المقدس للأطلاع عليه وقد مسكته حقا ً بين يدي يوما ً وفتحته وقرأت منه قليلا ً ولكنني لم أفهمه ... 

وهناك بعض الإشياء التي تريد شرح في الأيات فهل تفسرونها لي مع جزيل الشكر : 

(«وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 32وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ \لزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.)

كيف ذلك ؟  أعني هنا سبب الطلاق فقط الزنى ... فهل هذا كافي ؟؟ 
أعني هناك مشاكل وقد يكون عدم توافق وأحيانا ً كره للطرف الأخر ... فكيف السبيل للتخلص منه ؟؟ 
ولماذا إذا زنت هي تطلق ... ماذا عنه إذا زنى أوكرهته المرأة ولم تحتمل العيش معه هل تتطلق منه ؟
ولماذا إذا طلقت يجعلها تزني ؟؟؟ وهل يسمح لها الزواج من أخر ؟؟
لماذا من يتزوج مطلقة يكون زاني ؟؟؟ 
(أرجوا الردود فأنا مهتمة جدا ً خاصة عن حال المرأة )

وأيضا ً أريد معرفه : 
ما هي حقوق المرأة في النصرانية ؟؟؟ 
وما هي واجباتها ؟؟؟ 
أعني حقوقها التي من الزوج لها وواجباتها تجاه الزوج ؟؟
وحقوقها على أبنها أو بنتها ؟؟؟
وحقوقها على أبيها وأخيها ؟؟؟ 
وواجباتها تجاههم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وأيضا ً أريد معرفه الميراث ... 
كيف هو نظام الميراث في النصرانية ؟؟؟؟ 
وما هو نصيب الزوجة والبنت والأم والأخت والجدة ؟؟؟ 
(أعذروني على هذه الأسئلة ولكنني أريد معرفه كل شيء عن المرأة في المسيحية لأقارنها بحال المرأة في الإسلام )

وأريد أيضا ً شرح للأية :
(«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا \لشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ \لأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ \لآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 40وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ \لرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 41وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ \ثْنَيْنِ. 42مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ)

كلام جميلا وهو في غاية الرحمة والحلم ولكن .. 
هذه الطريقة قد تنفع مع صنف من البشر ... ولكن هناك أصناف أنك كلما حلمت عليه زاد طغيانا ً .. فكيف السبيل لردعه ؟؟ 
يقول الشاعر في أصناف الناس:
إذا أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته **** وإن أنت أكرمت اللأيم تمردا 
هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ذكر لذلك ؟؟؟ (أرجوكم أعطوني أياه )

وهنا أية أخرى : 
(«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ \لَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ \لَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى \لأَشْرَارِ وَ\لصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى \لأَبْرَارِ وَ\لظَّالِمِينَ. 46لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ \لَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ \لْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ \لْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 48فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ \لَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.)

ما أجمل هذا الكلام !!!

وأستفساري فقط من هم العشارون ؟؟؟


الأية الأخرى : 

(«قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 28وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى \مْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 29فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ \لْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 30وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ \لْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.)

كلام حكيم جدا ً ...
ومن خلال الأية فهمت أنكم تؤمنون بوجود النار والجنة وباليوم الأخر  (فهل فهمي في محله ؟؟؟)

وهناك الكثير والكثير فأرجوا أن أجد سعة صدر لأستقبال أسئلتي وأستفساراتي ...


 تحياتي ...​


----------



## Aksios (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت الفاضله عبير الايمان
قوانين المنتدى تنص ان كل سؤال فى موضوع لوحده
و ليس كله فى موضوع واحد
و شكرا
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أريد أن أتعرف على الدين المسيحى ... فهل من شرح مفصل ؟؟؟؟

أريد أن أعرف ما هي العبادات المفروضة في الدين ا لمسيحى ؟؟؟

الهنا اله حي موجود بيننا نحن نعبد الله انما بالمقابل يعتبرنا ابناؤه
فهل يذل الاب ابنه ليس من عبادات مفروضة الا اذا اردناها بأختيارنا
مثلا": بعض الرجال التجأوا الى البرية وتوحدوا بالله يأكلون ويشربون من البرية
شغلهم الشاغل الصلاة ثم الصلاة وقد صنعوا العجائب  في حياتهم ومماتهم
سميناهم قديسون


كيفية الصلاة ؟؟؟

الصلاة اختيارية كل حسب ايمانه بقدر ما نعطي نأخذ في الحياة الثانية 
بجانب الرب يسوع واخبرك بان الصلاة ايضا" مفيدة تعطينا السلام الداخلي
فنتصالح مع انفسنا اولا"

كيفية الصيام ؟؟؟
الصيام قديما كان حتى الغروب وبعض الاديرة ما زال يحافظ على هذا النمط
مع انقطاع عن الظفر والبياض40يوما" في العيد الكبير اي القيامة
و40 يوما" في الميلاد انما الميلاد لا ننقطع عن البياض
وللذي يريد هناك صوم السيدة العذراْ وصوم للقدسين
مع التذكير بانه ليس من صوم بدون قطاعة  وكلهم اختياري


ما هي معتقداتكم ؟؟؟؟
اب وابن وروح قدس وللتوضيح( شبه الاباء الله بالجسم والابن والروح القدس اليدين)
او الشمس تعطي .النور. والدفء

ماذا تعتقدون في التالي :
يتولد من الوصف السابق الثالوث الاقدس رأس الهرم
1- عيسى عليه السلام

المسيح وليس عيسى هو ابن الله وقد قال من رأني راى الله

2- مريم الطاهرة

التى اختارها الرب  لتكون اما" للرب يسوع وبالتالي اما" لله
وقد بقيت عذراء حتى بشهادة القرآن نفسه
وقد ولدت يسوع بطريقة عجائبية وهي لا تعرف رجلا"


من هو يسوع ؟؟؟
اشبه يسوع: لملك بعث عدة مراسيل لشعبه  ليخلصوهم فلم يصدقوهم
بانهم مرسلين وبالتالي لم يجلبوا لهم الخلاص قال اذهب بنفسي
واكلمهم البعض عرفه والاخر لا
المرسلين هم الانبياء والملك هو يسوع
وقد اتاح لنا بامتلاكه جسدنا ان نعبر الى الحياة الاخرى
لنعاين الله ونتلذذ بقربه


أريد شرح عن الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟
روعة الكتاب المقدس بان اللذين صاغوه كثر بالهام من الروح القدس كان كل واحد منهم في 
بقعة مختلفة من الارض وجاءت مطابقة لبعضها والكنيسة اختارت اربعة اناجيل.


هل تأخذون بكل ما في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ عفوا ً أعني هل هناك ما هو متفق فيه وهناك ما هو مختلف ؟؟؟
الكتاب موحد وليس هناك اي اختلاف لقد صاغوه بالهام من الروح القدس
اذ بعدما حل الروح عليهم مع ان بعضهم اميا" اصبحوا ينطقوا بكل اللغات

أريد أن أعرف المسيحية منكم ولست أريد معرفتها من خلال المسلمين أو النقاد ...




> اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ


أريد أن أعرف المسيحية من أهلها وبعيون أهلها ... لا بعيون النقاد ؟؟؟
لو جميع الناس اخذوا هذه العبرة لما كان هناك من اعداء
وبالتالي لا حروب ولا قتل ولا حتى دفاع او مقاومة
ربنا معك اخت عبير
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان
+++ سيادتك متشوقة للمعرفة ، فتسألين بكل ما يتبادر على ذهنك من أسئلة ، وذلك أمر طبيعى ، ولكنه يعوق الإجابة المركزة ، ويعوق الفهم للإجابات ، فرجاء التركيز على أهم الأسئلة بالنسبة لسيادتك .
+++ وسأتداخل بكلمة صغيرة عن مكانة المرأة فى المسيحية .
+++ فالمسيحية تعطى حقوقاً زوجية متساوية تماماً ، للرجل والمرأة ، بصفتهما كائن إنسانى ، بلا تفريق .
+++ فعن ذلك ، مكتوب : [ لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. 3 لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ وَكَذَلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضاً الرَّجُلَ. 4 لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ وَكَذَلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ. 5 لاَ يَسْلِبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ إِلَى حِينٍ لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضاً مَعاً لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ  ] 1كو7: 2 - 5 .
++++ ومن تلك الحقوق المتساوية ، أن يكون العدد المسموح به -- فى الأزواج -- متساوياً : إمرأة واحدة ورجل واحد ، بحسب نظام الخلقة الأولى للبشر : آدم واحد وحواء واحدة : [  الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى ... مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً ،  إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ  ] مت19: 4 - 6 .
+++ فإن زواج البشر ، هو إمتداد للخلقة الأولى ، التى فيها خلق الله حواء واحدة لآدم الواحد ، والله هو الذى بارك وقدَّس زواجهما (( من أجل النسل وليس من أجل المتعة ، بل إن المتعة هى مجرد خادم لهذا الهدف ، وليست هى الهدف )) ، وهو الزواج الذى إستمر إلى آخر حياتهما .
+++++ آسف على الإطالة .
+++ ولكن كل جزئية من أسئلة سيادتك ، تحتاج لصفحات ، للإجابة الكاملة عليها ، ومن أجل ذلك ، يشترط المنتدى أن يقتصر كل موضوع ، على سؤال واحد ، لكى يأخذ نصيبه كاملاً من الشرح والمناقشة .


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

> +++ فإن زواج البشر ، هو إمتداد للخلقة الأولى ، التى فيها خلق الله حواء واحدة لآدم الواحد ، والله هو الذى بارك وقدَّس زواجهما (( من أجل النسل وليس من أجل المتعة ، بل إن المتعة هى مجرد خادم لهذا الهدف ، وليست هى الهدف )) ، وهو الزواج الذى إستمر إلى آخر حياتهما .



مشكور اخي الحبيب مكرم زكى شنوده
مقطع فيه تعبير ووصف دقيق للحالة
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى الحبيب / كليمو
++++ ألف شكر على محبتك ، ربنا يبارك فى حياتك وخدمتك .
++++ ونطلب من إلهنا الحنون ، أن ينير أعينهم ، ليعرفوا الفارق العظيم ، بين طريق الإرتقاء والصعود --- وأى صعود ، صعود إلى الحياة الأبدية  --- وبين طريق الإنحطاط والهبوط ، وأى هبوط  ، هبوط إلى الجحيم !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 أكتوبر 2008)

[ردود جميلة ، ليت أختنا الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان تقرأها وتسأل عما غمض عليها من هذه الردود .
+++ كما أحييها على قولها :- (( أريد أن أعرف المسيحية من أهلها وبعيون أهلها ... لا بعيون النقاد ؟؟؟ )) ، فذلك الفكر الراقى هو الدليل على صفاء السريرة وقوة الأخلاق ، والصدق والدقة فى البحث عن حقائق الأمور .
+++ وملحوظة صغيرة : مادام الله موجود ، فما المانع أن تطلبى منه الإرشاد . فهل يوجد أقرب ، وأكثر حباً ، للمخلوق ، من خالقه :-
 [ اُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ مَا دَامَ يُوجَدُ. ادْعُوهُ وَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ.  ]أش55: 6 .
 [ إسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. إطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. إقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.  ] مت7: 7 .
 [ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبُوا اللهَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَلَمَّسُونَهُ فَيَجِدُوهُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ عَنْ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لَيْسَ بَعِيداً. ] أع 17: 27 .[/size][/QUOTE]

الب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب ، ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك بكل الخير


----------



## محامي مسيحي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام رب المجد معكم..

أختي الفاضله عبير..​


> في عقيدة الثالوث :
> قال المحامي الفاضل :
> (فان وجود الله الازلي والابدي.. وحكمة الله الازليه والابديه.. وروح الله غير المحدوده.. هي الله وليست ثلاثة الهه.
> وأما وجود الله نطلق عليه لفظ (آب) وليس ( أب) ومعناها اصل الوجود.
> ...



بداية نقول ان المسيحيون في اي عقيدة من ايمانهم لا يألفون اي شيء ، بل هم يصدقون ما يقوله الله عن نفسه .
اذا فالقائل ان الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم هو الله نفسه 

فمن اول كلمة في الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم نجد الثالوث واضحا 
واول كلمة في العهد القديم نجد الثالوث مرة اخرى واضحا 

ولنبدأ من حيث ينبغي ان نبدأ 

اول كلمات الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين تقول 

1 في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض.
2 وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه.

والكلمة في اللغة العبرية التي استخدمت هنا هي ( الوهيم ) 
وهي كلمة جمع 
اذا الله هنا يتكلم بصيغة الجمع 
قد يقول قائل ، هذا طبيعي فالله يدعونا الى احترامه كما يقول رئيس الجمهورية ( أمرنا نحن رئيس الجمهورية ) مثلا ؟؟؟


ولكن هذا قول من لا يعرف عن ماذا يتكلم 

فاللغة العبرية ليس فيها صيغة التفخيم والتعظيم والتكلم بلغة الجمع 
فالمتكلم بلغة الجمع هنا لا يقصد الا ان يقول انه يتكلم بصيغة الجمع 

والحقيقة ان التكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم لم تدخل اللغات البشرية الا حديثا 
ففرعون مثلا وهو اعلى ملك في هذا الوقت لاعلى أمة كان يتكلم بصيغة المفرد دائما 

وها هو فرعون في قراره رفع يوسف يتكلم بصيغة المفرد قائلا ( انا فرعون ) 
" وقال فرعون ليوسف انا فرعون.فبدونك لا يرفع انسان يده ولا رجله في كل ارض مصر"
(تكوين 41 : 44)

وايضا كل ملوك آشور وبابل كانوا يتكلمون ويعطون اوامرهم الملكية بصيغة المفرد وليس بصيغة الجمع ولا حتى للتفخيم رغم انهم كانوا ملوك واباطرة اعلى وارقى واقوى امم العالم في هذا الوقت :
اقرا كلام كورش في (عزرا 1 : 1 و2)
او كلام ارتحشستا الذي يلقب نفسه بملك الملوك :
"من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره
13 قد صدر مني أمر ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع." (عزرا 7 : 12 و 13)
خلاصة القول ان من يبحث في التاريخ او الكتاب المقدس لن يجد صيغة الكلام بالجمع في التفخيم في اللغة العبرية او اللغة القديمة ، ولذلك فان صيغة الجمع في الحديث عن الله ليست للتعظيم لانها لم تكن معروفة وقتها ، ولكنها تعني شيئا واحد ان المتكلم هنا ( جمع ) 


فهل هذا معناه اننا نؤمن بتعدد الالهة ؟؟
بالطبع لا 
فالكتاب المقدس ينفي هذا ويدعونا لكي نؤمن بالله الواحد 
وهناك آيات كثيرة وعديدة تقول بهذا 
" الله واحد وليس آخر سواه" (مرقس 12 : 32)
"لان الله واحد" (روميه 3 : 30)
" ولكن الله واحد" (1 كورنثوس 12 : 6)
"ولكن الله واحد" (غلاطية 3 : 20)
" انت تؤمن ان الله واحد.حسنا تفعل.والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون" (يعقوب 2 : 19)

هذا بعض من الايات التي تتكلم عن الله الواحد ، ولكنها لا تقول بان الله ( وحيد ) ؟؟
فالاية الاخيرة مثلا ، تعلمنا ان حتى الشياطين يؤمنون بان الله واحد ، ولكن هل هذا الايمان سوف يفيدهم في شيء ؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لا 

وسوف نتطرق فيما بعد للاجابة على هذا السؤال : اذا ما هو الايمان الذي يطلبه الله ؟؟؟

ولكننا الان نتكلم عن اعلان الله عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس فقد قال صراحة عندما تكلم عن خلق الانسان :

" وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا." ( تكوين 1 : 26) 

مرة اخرى نقرأ ( الله = الوهيم ) الجمع ولكنه يتكلم بصيغة المفرد ويقول ( نعمل ) 

اذا الله يتكلم بصيغة الجمع ؟؟؟ ونحن نقول مثلث الاقانيم ، فلماذا قلنا مثلث الاقانيم وليس اربعة او خمسة او اثنان ؟؟؟

عندما جاء واحد من الكتبة وسأل يسوع : أية وصية هي أول الكل ،:
اجابه يسوع : ان اول كل الوصايا هي : اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد ، وتحب الرب الهلك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك ( مرقس 12 : 29 – 30) 

نعم انها اول كل الوصايا التي نطق بها "موسى " عندما اعطي الشعب الوصايا الالهية 

اسمع يا اسرائيل : الرب إلهنا رب واحد ( تثنية 6 : 4 ) 

(شماع إسرائيل ) : أدوناي إلوهيم أدوناي آجاد

والكلمة العبرية إلوهيم هي في صيغة الجمع (Eluhim)، وقد وردت حوالى 2500 مرة في العهد القديم فقط 
بينما صيغتها في المفرد إيلوهينو (Elohenu) تأتي فقط 250 مرة وتستخدم في الكلام عن الآلهة الكاذبة .

فهذا اذا هو الاعلان المقدس : الرب الهنا ( في صيغة الجمع ) رب واحد 

ان اله الكتاب المقدس كامل في ذاته ، غير أنه متمثل في ثلاثة أقانيم متميزين
( الآب والابن والروح القدس ) ، لذا يقول الله في الكتاب المقدس :
"نعمل الانسان على صورتنا " ( تكوين 1 : 26) 
وايضا : " قال الرب الإله : هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا " ( تكوين 3 : 22) 
وايضا : هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم ( تكوين 11 : 7 ) 
ويقول اشعياء : " ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا : من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا "(اشعياء 6 : 8) 
فلو كان الله مفرد لما استخدمت صيغة الجمع في هذه الاجزاء الكتابية 

والكلمة العبرية "رب واحد" هي اعلان صريح بأن الرب هو جمع في وحدة ، فان الكلمة المترجمة "الهنا " هي "إلوهيم " في صيغة الجمع ، وكلمة "واحد" تحمل معنى الإجمال ، فهي لا تشير الى الوحدة المطلقة بل الى الوحدة المركبة ، كما نقول مثلا عن العنب " عنقود واحد" أو " اسرة واحدة" 

فالكلمة العبرية " واحد" تشير الى وحدة التعدد ( آحاد) فهي تشير على سبيل المثال في تكوين ( 2: 24) حيث يقول عن الرجل والمرأة يكونان جسدا واحدا ، وفي خروج ( 23: 13) حيث يقول عن الأجزاء المختلفة لخيمة العبادة : فصار المسكن واحدا ، وكذلك فان الملايين الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح هم جسد واحد ( كورنثوس الاولى 6 : 15 ) (كورنثوس الاولى 12 : 14 و 27) .

والكلمة التي تستخدم للتعبير عن الوحدة المطلقة هي كلمة " وحيد" (yacheed) وهي تفيد الوحدة المطلقة ، ومع انها تأتي في عديد من الأجزاء الكتابية مثل ( تكوين 22 : 2 و 12) و ( قضاة 11 : 34) و ( أمثال 4 : 3) الا انها لا تستخدم أبدا للتعبير عن الله الواحد ، وهذه الحقيقة تعلن أن الذي يرفض ألوهية يسوع يرفض إعلان الله عن نفسه ، ولذلك فانه من الصواب أن نعترف بالله ( الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس .

ان الاعتراف بالله الواحد الحقيقي هو الذي ميز اسرائيل عن جميع شعوب الارض ، وقد ذكر هذا الحق المجيد مرارا وتكرارا ( تثنية 10 : 12 و 11: 1)

وانت بامكانك ان تعرف اله الشعب القديم والجديد الواحد ، لان مقامنا العالي في المسيح يعطينا امتيازات اعلى بكثير من تلك التي عرفها اسرائيل الارضي ، فنحن قد عرفنا الله الظاهر في الجسد ، ملكنا الذي سيأتي قريبا ، والذي قال : أنا والآب واحد ... الآب في وانا فيه ( يوحنا 10 : 30 و 38)​


----------

